# Garmin Edge 500 Thread



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay, I just got this cool little device last night and have done some configuring... As far as what data and how much data to place on each page... Whoa! So many options! Anyhooooooo, regarding wheel size... I'm a bit skeptical of the "auto" setting. For those that have the 500 did you leave it on auto or did you specify the actual wheel just to be sure?

Thanks and I'm sure I'll have more questions. This however, has been helpful.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I just use auto on my 705.

The auto setting is basically a high-tech wheel rollout. The GPS know where you start and where you end, and with a wheel sensor-it knows how many revolutions you take to go that distance.

You might be able to get a more accurate rollout measurement by hand. But it is a pain compared to letting the computer do its thing. Also picking off a list of preset is less accurate than either of the above. Lots of tire manufacturers sell "700x23C" tires that when measured with caliper are actually 24 or 25mm wide.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay, cool. Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> Okay, cool. Good to know. Thanks!


I *highly* recommend SportTracks over TrainingCenter for Windows or Linux. Don't think their project has a mac port-though there is a similar tool for OSX.

http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/sporttracks

There are LOTS of places to get mapsets for MapSource...hint-don't buy them from Garmin....even off Amazon is too much, but I'm cheap like that.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I was wondering about the Garmin stuff... I've seen some frineds rides on Sport Tracks and I thought it was great... Thanks I'll check it out!


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I use auto.

You guys know how to deselect the auto lap feature? I use a powertap pro so maybe it's associated with that?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out the lap stuff... I don't want it enabled for the ride I'll be doing tonight and I don't know how it even will count laps. It's just one big loop of a ride tonight. Hmmm


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Just figured it out... Go to settings and then bike settings and then auto lap and selcect it and then there is "off" and you can set it that way.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Next question... Can someone tell me if/how I can set custom HR zones? The max HR it has for me based on my user profile is lower than my known HR max so I'd like to adjust that.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Someone's gotta know this!!!!


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

On the forerunner 305 you can change the HR zones in the user profile through the training center. I assume its similar for the edge 500.


----------



## cotxia (Jul 1, 2009)

seppo17 said:


> On the forerunner 305 you can change the HR zones in the user profile through the training center. I assume its similar for the edge 500.


This is exactly how you do it. There is no way to do it from the device. Log in to garminconnect.com and click on settings to get to the training zones. Make sure you upload the new data to the 500 when you're done.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

cotxia said:


> This is exactly how you do it. There is no way to do it from the device. Log in to garminconnect.com and click on settings to get to the training zones. Make sure you upload the new data to the 500 when you're done.



Ahh, okay, so it must be done from the puter. Makes sense now! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rajarajan (Aug 6, 2008)

+1 SportsTracks is the best. Though it needs Garmin TC be installed in order to talk to the garmin units, I never use GTC, other than the occasional sending of routes to my device.



Marc said:


> I *highly* recommend SportTracks over TrainingCenter for Windows or Linux. Don't think their project has a mac port-though there is a similar tool for OSX.
> 
> http://www.zonefivesoftware.com/sporttracks
> .


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

So I used my new Garmin for the first time last night... Question: I thought I paired the HR monitor with this thing but I kept getting "duplicate HR monitors detected" messages when other riders were around. Is the unit not "paired" in the sense that it only detects and uses my HR monitor's signal?

Regardless, my HR data seemed accurate throughout my ride.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like it's not paired, but I'm new to the 500 as well. I called Garmin about a wattage question as their quick reference guide and owners manual are not very detailed. US toll free: 800-800-1020 

Thanks for the lap info. Just didn't press enter enough times...


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Quick question... Is "Elevation Gain" the total number of feet climbed over the entire length of the recorded ride?


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> Quick question... Is "Elevation Gain" the total number of feet climbed over the entire length of the recorded ride?


yes it is


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

LyncStar said:


> yes it is



Sweet! Thanks!!! 

Also, is it recommended to turn on elevation correction? I'm not sure what to do based on what I've read... I just want the most accurate option selected.


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

I am thinking of buying one and have a question. Can you set times and HR zones prework out and then it adjusts it's out of zone alert? Thereis a picture on their web site that shows HR zones and a time graph. I would love this feature for winter training on the trainer.

Thanks,
Derf


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

MaddSkillz said:


> Also, is it recommended to turn on elevation correction? I'm not sure what to do based on what I've read... I just want the most accurate option selected.


I believe that just allows you to calibrate the unit at a known elevation point, if you care about the absolute elevation accuracy. The GPS elevation is close enough (within 20-40ft with good satellite coverage, IME), and mostly we're interested in accumulated ascent (relative elevation), not the exact elevation at different points during the ride. The unit uses a barometric altimeter, too, and the elevation correction won't improve the ascent data.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

fallzboater said:


> I believe that just allows you to calibrate the unit at a known elevation point, if you care about the absolute elevation accuracy. The GPS elevation is close enough (within 20-40ft with good satellite coverage, IME), and mostly we're interested in accumulated ascent (relative elevation), not the exact elevation at different points during the ride. The unit uses a barometric altimeter, too, and the elevation correction won't improve the ascent data.



Yes, that makes sense.. I don't really much care for where I'm at elevation wise... Just how much I've climbed overall.


----------



## fuzzjunk (May 18, 2010)

Well just used my edge 500 for the first time yesterday, worked great until I uploaded my ride. Now when I turn it on the data field only shows cadence in the middle left part of the screen and 00:00 in the upper right part. It is the same screen for all 3 data fields and it wont allow me to change it. It now doesn't beep or light up when it turns on anymore. I tried resetting it, nothing happened, I then downloaded the newest soft wear and that didn't do anything as well. It also has problems freezing and not shutting off.

Did any else experience these issues, or have some helpful input?

-Scott


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

fuzzjunk, I'd recommend visiting the Garmin forums. Here's the link https://forums.garmin.com/forumdisplay.php?f=219

Also, does anyone know how much data I can fit on this thing? I've got 18 rides on it so far and I don't want it dumping anything.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MaddSkillz said:


> fuzzjunk, I'd recommend visiting the Garmin forums. Here's the link https://forums.garmin.com/forumdisplay.php?f=219
> 
> Also, does anyone know how much data I can fit on this thing? I've got 18 rides on it so far and I don't want it dumping anything.


How much memory does your toy have on-board, and how much data do your normal rides eat up?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

MaddSkillz said:


> Okay, I just got this cool little device last night and have done some configuring... As far as what data and how much data to place on each page... Whoa! So many options! Anyhooooooo, regarding wheel size... I'm a bit skeptical of the "auto" setting. For those that have the 500 did you leave it on auto or did you specify the actual wheel just to be sure?
> 
> Thanks and I'm sure I'll have more questions. This however, has been helpful.


I hear if it's not calibrated correctly it can ASPLODE!!!
________
Park Lane Jomtien Resort Condos


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Marc said:


> How much memory does your toy have on-board, and how much data do your normal rides eat up?


How would I know that? But if I delete some rides on my 500... All the data is on Garmin Connect if I uploaded them previously, right? I mean, I could download them to some funky file and then import it into another program, like Tetris or Frogger, right (I really mean Sport Tracks or Training Peaks)?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

rubbersoul said:


> I hear if it's not calibrated correctly it can ASPLODE!!!


Oh NoES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I believe that I read that the unit could store at least 180 hours of ride data, and then will prompt you to delete files. It does not automatically over-write old data.

If you've synced with Garmin Connect, the data will be on their server, or with Garmin Training Center, it will be on your computer.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

fallzboater said:


> I believe that I read that the unit could store at least 180 hours of ride data, and then will prompt you to delete files. It does not automatically over-write old data.
> 
> If you've synced with Garmin Connect, the data will be on their server, or with Garmin Training Center, it will be on your computer.



Very cool, thanks!


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

*Garmin Speed/Cadence Sensor*

Scratch that question (see below) – it has two magnets. Does the speed sensor take over from the GPS speed or do they work together? I wonder which is more accurate?

Can someone explain to me how the "speed" sensor works with the Garmin 500? Is it calculating wheel rotations? I don't see how it does both speed and cadence with one magnet...


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

There are two magnets, one for the crank, and one for the wheel. The transmitter that attaches to the chainstay has two sensors. 

Tounge-in-cheek engineering answer: The GPS is more accurate, but counting wheel revs is more precise. ;^)


----------



## D_K (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope that you don't mind if I hijack this thread. But I was wondering how your 500 has been doing? 

It seems that the reviews for EVERY computer out there have as many good comments as bad ones. And it seems that with the recent f/w updates to the 500, people are having constant issues with lockups and corrupt data files. I really need a new computer but I don't want to pay a few hundred bucks for a setup that I will just want to throw against a wall. :shocked:


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I got the bundle a few weeks ago and have been swapping it between the road and MTB just about daily. No issues, but I did buy it at REI, so I could exchange it there if I have problems. Garmin reportedly has very good warranty service, but one would have to wait a bit.


----------



## pakrat (Jul 18, 2009)

I had a Edge 305 but it got tossed in a lake yesterday (don't ask). I need to replace it or move to the 500. The main difference I see on Garmins site is that the 500 doesn't have routes or waypoints. I didn't use the waypoint feature on the 305 anyhow, but what is the routes feature? I probably didn't use it either but just wanted to make sure. I know the 500 supports wattage which is a plus if I decide to use it, but my only hold-up on the 500 is the route feature. If anyone can describe the route feature it would be very helpful.

Thanks


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Does the speed sensor take over from the GPS speed or do they work together? I wonder which is more accurate?


In my case, I don't see the purpose at all of the speed sensor. I occasionally ride in heavily wooded areas and hoped the speed sensor would help monitor speed in the event of satellite signal loss. It doesn't, in my case. Plus, with a Power Tap and no Garmin cadence/speed monitor, you can still get a pretty good cadence measure. Not quite as accurate as the Garmin monitor due to spikes, but still very usable.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Dr_John said:


> In my case, I don't see the purpose at all of the speed sensor.



Ever go through MUT tunnels under roads?


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

D_K said:


> I hope that you don't mind if I hijack this thread. But I was wondering how your 500 has been doing?
> 
> It seems that the reviews for EVERY computer out there have as many good comments as bad ones. And it seems that with the recent f/w updates to the 500, people are having constant issues with lockups and corrupt data files. I really need a new computer but I don't want to pay a few hundred bucks for a setup that I will just want to throw against a wall. :shocked:


Another vote for the "look elsewhere" side: my garmin has been nothing but trouble - still randomly locking, etc. . 

The icing on the cake: garmin says today (after months of calling in, trying things, having them not work, waiting for firmware. . ) that they will take the unit in for repair - it might take a *few weeks* to get it back to me?

Right:
1) I lay down $350 for a device that hasn't worked right since day 1
2) I try to work with them instead of returning it (my bad) right up front. 
3) they play some lame game to get me out of the 60-day replacement window so they can tell me their "policy": we don't send you replacement units after you've owned the unit for 60 days. 

So buy one only if you've got a place to take it back, a lot of free time to waste, or money enough to buy 2: 1 for using and the other to keep sending in for repairs. 

Anybody want a bricked Garmin 500?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Ever go through MUT tunnels under roads?


So satellite signal loss in tunnels is different than satellite signal loss due to trees?


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

naisan said:


> Another vote for the "look elsewhere" side: my garmin has been nothing but trouble - still randomly locking, etc. .
> 
> The icing on the cake: garmin says today (after months of calling in, trying things, having them not work, waiting for firmware. . ) that they will take the unit in for repair - it might take a *few weeks* to get it back to me?
> 
> ...


What is it paired with (e.g., HR strap, power meter, speed/cadence)? Have you tried giving it the hard reset?


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

"What is it paired with (e.g., HR strap, power meter, speed/cadence)? Have you tried giving it the hard reset?"

It's paired with a cinqo powermeter, the GSC-10 cadence, and a HR strap. 

I have tried virtually every piece of advice I could find - nothing changes these issues. 

The gsc-10 still disconnects after 10-15 minutes of use (tried batteries, placement, only pairing one device, resets, diferent magnets, etc etc etc. ). 

The unit still freezes when I hit the LAP button. . .

Looks like there are others having this same issue now that I'm looking around a bit. 

I'm going to read some reviews of the Joule - I will miss having GPS, but not as much as I will miss spending my time fiddling around with this dratted thing. :mad2:


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

*Got my Edge 500 - Loving It!*

I just got my Edge 500 and am really loving it. I bought the bundle (cadence/heart rate) from gps-r-us on Ebay, an Australian seller, for $280.00 shipped. I'm pretty sure that can't be beat for a new unit. Delivery from Australia took a whopping 4-5 days, less time than UPS ground takes to get something across the country.

Anyway, I don't need all of the data the Edge provides and was doing fine with my Cateye basic computer, but it sure is cool! It set up easy and has worked flawlessly on the first two rides. If you're interested, this is what ride data in Garmin Training Center (online) looks like - my standard after work/dinner ride of 27.5 miles in Orange County, NC.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/41552308

I think Garmin's online Training Center is very well designed and will certainly meet my "needs". I probably won't bother with the computer version.

I really can't think of anything negative to say about it. It just works, at least so far. Maybe one or two more data screens would be nice, but three will probably do, since they're easily customized. I'm also impressed with the battery, both in terms of how long it lasts and how quickly it charges. I'm doing most of my riding at night right now b/c of the heat, and I leave the backlight on for rides. It takes about 15 minutes to go from 85% (not much drain at all) after a 1:30 minute tide to 100% when attached to a USB cable.

Overall, very happy with this unit. Hope I stay that way!


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> Sweet! Thanks!!!
> 
> Also, is it recommended to turn on elevation correction? I'm not sure what to do based on what I've read... I just want the most accurate option selected.


The 500 uses a barometric altimeter, not GPS altitude. You can enter your starting location with known altitude (from a map, for instance) one time. Afterwards, the 500 should find that location while stabilizing after turn on. I find it helpful to turn the unit on early and let it stabilize awhile before riding. 


The error correction function on the Garmin Connect site is for units lacking a barometric altimeter (doesn't work properly with the 500).

You can try using the error correction plug-in at Sport Tracks if you wish. I used it a few times but the 500's barometric altitude seemed pretty close overall to the corrected values.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I replaced my Edge 305 with a 500 a couple weeks ago, and after I figured out all of the settings and configured it to my liking, it has been just fine.

I use it in exactly the same manner as my 305, so I certainly could have gotten another 305. However, the 305 had some design problems that made me decide to upgrade. I started having the shut off problem with the 305, so I soldered the battery to the computer, bypassing the contacts. That fixed that issue, and for 5 months everything was fine. Then it started failing to search for satellites on startup- even when under a clear sky. I would have to cycle power several times to get it to aquire. Sending it back wasn't an option, after the modifications I made internally. That wasn't even the final straw. Dropping workouts was the killer for me. I bought that computer for the ability to download to a computer, and once that was gone the honeymoon was over.

I wish they had've re-designed the GSC-10 cadence/speed sensor, as I've lost a couple over the years from corrosion. I was tempted to buy a Madone just to use their integrated system, which looks cleaner and is likely sealed better.

I honestly can't say if it is better than the 305 yet. Ask me in a couple years. I do like the mounting system better, and the larger display is nice. It finds satellites faster, which is another nice feature. The ability to move it from bike to bike is a plus for me. Time will tell...


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

I'm having the Lap Button Press freeze issues as well. Happened twice during a training ride a couple days ago and totally ****s up my data and ride. I use the Lap feature to track the speed of my form sprint intervals and they are short so I use Lap a lot. Not being able to trust it is a deal breaker.

I'm going to try their customer service again on Monday. You sit on hold FOREVER.

If getting this replaced is that big a pain, I'm going to be pretty upset.

If this were a software issue I would think they would have fixed it by now.

Not cool.


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

MisterC - please upgrade to the latest firmware, while it seems to introduce some other issues with speed spikes, at least your device will not freeze with LAP button use. 

If you can return it and don't absolutely require GPS, you can buy a Joule 2.0, which I've begun to use with great satisfaction.


----------



## MisterC (May 26, 2007)

odd but when I check to upgrade to the latest sotware it tells me I am up to date.

I'll fool around with it.


----------



## pakrat (Jul 18, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how the calories are computed? The 500 calculates about 50% less calorie burn than my old 305 did for the same rides. Anyone else notice this? This is critical for post ride beer consumption calculation.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

pakrat said:


> Can anyone tell me how the calories are computed? The 500 calculates about 50% less calorie burn than my old 305 did for the same rides. Anyone else notice this? This is critical for post ride beer consumption calculation.


Edge 305 and 705 only used workout time multiplied by a hilariously high constant of calories/hr. Meaning that their Calorie calculation was completely worthless and nonsense.

Edge 500 supposedly uses HR data to actual measure what you are doing.


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

The only calorie measure I'd trust in even a small way would be kiloJoules derived from a powermeter. 

I got rid of my 500 - but I'd be interested in hearing how other people's kJ numbers for a ride compare to the 500's estimate of calories burned?


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

naisan said:


> The only calorie measure I'd trust in even a small way would be kiloJoules derived from a powermeter.
> 
> I got rid of my 500 - but I'd be interested in hearing how other people's kJ numbers for a ride compare to the 500's estimate of calories burned?


I'm 180 lb, and for a recent 23.4 mile moderate pace (Endurance Miles) ride with 1,900' of climbing that took 1:22, the 500 says 833 C, and my PowerTap (wired, using the PT head unit) says 1,090 kJ. So, the 500 was about 24% low.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

fallzboater said:


> I'm 180 lb, and for a recent 23.4 mile moderate pace (Endurance Miles) ride with 1,900' of climbing that took 1:22, the 500 says 833 C, and my PowerTap (wired, using the PT head unit) says 1,090 kJ. So, the 500 was about 24% low.



Pssss:

1 Joule=0.2390 calories

So

1 kJ=239 Calories

Therefore, you might want to redo your math, and check your units.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Marc said:


> Therefore, you might want to redo your math, and check your units.


Pssss, pssss! 

Calories are being used as an estimate of energy input. Joules are being used as a measure of energy output. The conversion efficiency for a human is somewhere in the range 20-30%, and 25% is a not unreasonable rule of thumb. Because of this one can happily compare calories and kJ directly without a conversion factor. There's not much point trying to refine the conversion factor because of the significant margin of error of the estimates.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Pssss, pssss!
> 
> Calories are being used as an estimate of energy input. Joules are being used as a measure of energy output. The conversion efficiency for a human is somewhere in the range 20-30%, and 25% is a not unreasonable rule of thumb. Because of this one can happily compare calories and kJ directly without a conversion factor. There's not much point trying to refine the conversion factor because of the significant margin of error of the estimates.


I was setting aside that matter for the moment. 

The powertap is measuring energy put through the crankset. The Garmin is supposedly measuring what your body is doing and how hard it is working, which in the end is what you're more interested in (although numbers on the human are more error prone). You're measuring two different things, even ignoring the inefficiency of the human body...but it helps to compare the same units in comparison.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Marc said:


> I was setting aside that matter for the moment.


Sure, no worries. I just felt the need to clarify things before someone draws the erroneous conclusion that the numbers are 4x out of whack.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Marc said:


> Therefore, you might want to redo your math, and check your units.


Yes, I know math and units quite well. I should've written that the 500's estimate for Calorie expenditure was 24% lower than the PowerTap's measurement of work for the ride in kJ, which is commonly thought to be a much better estimate for Calories. It's also just one data point, and I wouldn't be surprised if this 24% varies quite a bit for different ride routes, wind speeds, sizes of rider, road vs. MTB, etc.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

*Bontrager ANT+ pairing*

Just want to double check on this point...with the ANT+ antenna in the 500, are my existing Bontrager speed (Speedtrap) and cadence sensors compatible?...No power meter in my setup. It seems the Duotrap is fine, but what about the other Bontrager sensors? There is nothing easily located on Garmin's site. I would guess they're using same/similar protocols as the Duotrap, but who knows?

I'm hoping to switch out my Node 1 computer for something with user-programmable HR zones, as well as have the ability to log data rather than just summarize it at the end.

Cheers...
Dan.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

drussell said:


> Just want to double check on this point...with the ANT+ antenna in the 500, are my existing Bontrager speed (Speedtrap) and cadence sensors compatible?...No power meter in my setup. It seems the Duotrap is fine, but what about the other Bontrager sensors? There is nothing easily located on Garmin's site. I would guess they're using same/similar protocols as the Duotrap, but who knows?
> 
> I'm hoping to switch out my Node 1 computer for something with user-programmable HR zones, as well as have the ability to log data rather than just summarize it at the end.
> 
> ...


All ANT+ devices are compatible. It states on Bontrager's website:



> Bontrager Node computers and Bontrager digital sensors work with virtually any ANT+ compatible device. This interoperability gives you tremendous flexibility, letting you use your Node to collect data from other ANT+ enabled sources, including power meters. It also lets you use Bontrager digital sensors as the signal source for other ANT+ receiving units, including GPS.


http://www.bontrager.com/node


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I assume then that the Garmin would grab the speed and cadence off my Powertap, just like it does with the PT HR strap?

I just picked up a used 500 from a friend, who is a sponsored rider...Got an awesome deal...But she didn't have the speed/cadence sensor with her. I should be getting that eventually...


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> So I used my new Garmin for the first time last night... Question: I thought I paired the HR monitor with this thing but I kept getting "duplicate HR monitors detected" messages when other riders were around. Is the unit not "paired" in the sense that it only detects and uses my HR monitor's signal?
> 
> Regardless, my HR data seemed accurate throughout my ride.


Mine did this for the first ride I used it on and then it stopped. It was a shop ride with 10 or 15 guys, so I wasn't surprised. It was annoying, but since that time it has never happened again, even with the same group!


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes it will get the data from the hub, just make sure your hub is ANT+. Virtual Cadence is not accurate at all but is a good estimator.


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone know how to review hill gradient percentage after upload to garmin connect? There's a couple of hills I ride and I'd like to know how steep they are, but as I'm climbing I never look, too busy trying to stay upright.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

eyezlee said:


> Anyone know how to review hill gradient percentage after upload to garmin connect? There's a couple of hills I ride and I'd like to know how steep they are, but as I'm climbing I never look, too busy trying to stay upright.


You can on Garmin Training Center, but not Garmin Connect.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you view the incline data for a specific incline?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

How can I be sure the wattage is calibrated? IIRC this was a big deal with the Cycleops yellow head unit, whereas with the 500 guys seem to just accept the number. Is it just what it is? Do we need to calibrate every ride?


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

I have had my Edge 500 for just over a week.
I wanted a bike computer with HR, poss a PM later and it seemed to offer what i wanted especially after the 2.4 f/w was realeased and promised so much.
My main concern was loss of speed under trees but was told that would nt be an issue as the 500 will use the GCS10 in these circumstances...no worries there then 

However, this is total XXXX the speed goes up/down as soon as there is the slightest tree cover or if nr tall buildings or high lorries! If you don't cycle under trees etc then you would be very happy with this device 

Garmin recomended a hard reset to re track satellites, this made no difference. i was then told that Garmin are aware but can't give a time for any fix, if its even possible.
Auto or custom setting of wheel size makes no difference, swt off gps all ok BUT then it becomes a very expensive HR, well over twice the price of a Polar or Cateye device, nor could it then be easily swt'ed between bikes - a big selling point for me.

I'm not that interested in height gain, gps positioning etc that of course could be a little inaccurate so i don't believe i had too high expectations of this expensive unit but i did expect it to be totally accurate in speed/distance/avg after all this stuff is hardly cutting edge is it?

Can anyone at Garmin tell me what is the point of the GCS unit? as it only indicates cadence (apart from on a TurboT) should nt it be called the GC10 ? 

I guess that garmin are just using their customers as R&D instead of testing this stuff properly, of course we arn't told this before purchase.

Going back for refund.:idea:


----------



## eyezlee (Nov 28, 2009)

^^I don't know man. My 500 gets satellite signal inside my house. I've never worried about speed every second I'm on the bike. I like the average speed produced after the workout is over.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Can anyone at Garmin tell me what is the point of the GCS unit?


Not me... see my post (#36) above. Same problem. And if you're using a power meter, you really don't need the GSC for cadence either, as it will do a pretty good job of measuring it. I don't understand why they can't fix this. Loss of satellite signal? Check GSC for speed info.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Is there any way to set the power zones on the 500 without doing so through the software that came with the unit?


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

I ended up testing 3 edge 500 units, and 3 gsc-10s as well - they not only have the bug you describe, but some more bugs that you didn't see (yet). 

I've since purchased a Joule 2.0 - and am enjoying it very much.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Sorry your 500 didn't work out for you. I have been absolutely satisfied by mine. Never have had any problems, even when under some pretty dense tree cover riding up to the Blue Ridge Parkway in NC. I wonder if the problems are in specific units - maybe a bad production run. Because mine, knock on wood, has performed flawlessly.




jasjas said:


> However, this is total XXXX the speed goes up/down as soon as there is the slightest tree cover or if nr tall buildings or high lorries! If you don't cycle under trees etc then you would be very happy with this device
> :


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

jasjas said:


> I have had my Edge 500 for just over a week.
> I wanted a bike computer with HR, poss a PM later and it seemed to offer what i wanted especially after the 2.4 f/w was realeased and promised so much.
> My main concern was loss of speed under trees but was told that would nt be an issue as the 500 will use the GCS10 in these circumstances...no worries there then
> 
> ...


If you're not too concerned about the GPS or altitude, then why in the hell did you buy a Garmin in the first place?? By a cheaper cyclo-computer, then get a PT when you are ready and use the stock PT yellow computer and your cheaper cyclo-computer to get all the info you desire...


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

*quote : If you're not too concerned about the GPS or altitude, then why in the hell did you buy a Garmin in the first place?? By a cheaper cyclo-computer, then get a PT when you are ready and use the stock PT yellow computer and your cheaper cyclo-computer to get all the info you desire...*




Perhaps what i should have said is that i do understand that GPS and Altitude (or attitude in your case?) can have their issues and therefore may not be too accurate ie my house (according to this unit) is anywhere between 70m and 130m above sea level, just as well i was nt expecting too much there then?

but if you'd read my post instead of assuming you know it all, then you would see that i was interested in a PM later on, this unit is supposed to be compatable and i would have had it all in one unit, bike swoppable + its supposed to offer a whole load more as well?

But honestly, i dont care, just had my refund confirmed


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

jasjas said:


> I have had my Edge 500 for just over a week.
> I wanted a bike computer with HR, poss a PM later and it seemed to offer what i wanted especially after the 2.4 f/w was realeased and promised so much.
> My main concern was loss of speed under trees but was told that would nt be an issue as the 500 will use the GCS10 in these circumstances...no worries there then
> 
> ...


The GCS10 unit will measure speed form the rear wheel if it's outside or on a trainer. Use it and you'll be fine.

Or you can just buy a cheap Cateye. Sounds like the 500 was a little bit too much for a non-techie.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> The GCS10 unit will measure speed form the rear wheel if it's outside or on a trainer. Use it and you'll be fine.


But the point is that the GSC-10 isn't working as advertised with the Edge 500 and the 2.4 firmware. Specifically under poor GPS conditions the speed/distance fluctuates wildly, exactly the conditions where you would expect the GSC-10 to show benefit. If you want more details read this thread over on the Garmin forums. It seems pretty clear that this is a firmware bug, and Garmin are aware of it. Hopefully, they'll fix it in 2.5. I think Garmin will get there eventually with the 500, but it is taking an unreasonable amount of time. As I've said before, purchase of a Garmin cycle computer gets you a complimentary invite to their beta testing program.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

ukbloke said:


> But the point is that the GSC-10 isn't working as advertised with the Edge 500 and the 2.4 firmware. Specifically under poor GPS conditions the speed/distance fluctuates wildly, exactly the conditions where you would expect the GSC-10 to show benefit. If you want more details read this thread over on the Garmin forums. It seems pretty clear that this is a firmware bug, and Garmin are aware of it. Hopefully, they'll fix it in 2.5. I think Garmin will get there eventually with the 500, but it is taking an unreasonable amount of time. As I've said before, purchase of a Garmin cycle computer gets you a complimentary invite to their beta testing program.


I see what you're saying, but honestly, I've got to ask.

WHO in their right mind updates the firmware to the latest version when it comes out? Wait until bugs are fixed and then update the firmware. If you have problems, roll the firmware back to the previous version before you had issues.

Not very difficult.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> I see what you're saying, but honestly, I've got to ask.
> 
> WHO in their right mind updates the firmware to the latest version when it comes out? Wait until bugs are fixed and then update the firmware. If you have problems, roll the firmware back to the previous version before you had issues.
> 
> Not very difficult.


Garmin is factory installing this version (2.4), so new units will already have this. Mine did. Also, all previous versions had significant worse problems (for some) resulting in lost and corrupt activity data.


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

*make sure you upgrade*

They just came out with a fix for the lap counter. Mine would freeze about half the time when I was counting laps for intervals. I had to return the first one under warranty but the second one did the same thing. I took the patch download last week end tried it 3-4 times since then and it seems fine now.


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

jasjas said:


> But honestly, i dont care, just had my refund confirmed




Check out the Joule.


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> The GCS10 unit will measure speed form the rear wheel if it's outside or on a trainer. Use it and you'll be fine.
> 
> Or you can just buy a cheap Cateye. Sounds like the 500 was a little bit too much for a non-techie.



Ha Ha you r v. funny but wrong


----------



## naisan (Oct 15, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I see what you're saying, but honestly, I've got to ask.
> 
> WHO in their right mind updates the firmware to the latest version when it comes out? Wait until bugs are fixed and then update the firmware. If you have problems, roll the firmware back to the previous version before you had issues.
> 
> Not very difficult.


Do you own or actually use a garmin edge 500? 

Again you've (inadvertently) pointed out the funniest thing about this product: the previous firmware causes the unit to freeze randomly, especially when using the lap button. 

So you can't use the old firmware, and you can't use the new firmware. 

The device works fine if you don't use it for anything other than turning it on, and turning it off, and not looking too hard at the data.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

naisan said:


> Do you own or actually use a garmin edge 500?
> 
> Again you've (inadvertently) pointed out the funniest thing about this product: the previous firmware causes the unit to freeze randomly, especially when using the lap button.
> 
> ...


I do have one, or I should say my wife has one.

She has had ZERO (I say again, ZERO) problems with it. No freezes with lap counter, no freezes with any of the other info.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

naisan said:


> The device works fine if you don't use it for anything other than turning it on, and turning it off, and not looking too hard at the data.


Well, you are taking this to the extreme for extra emphasis and because of your personal frustrations. Specifically, with the 2.4 firmware there is a bug with speed/distance fluctuations under poor GPS signal conditions when using the GSC-10. If that's a show-stopper for you, then your conclusion is valid for you. However, many users won't notice or even care about this bug. Hopefully, Garmin will fix it in 2.5. There are many good features on the Edge 500 (and Garmin cycle computers in general) that you can't get with any other solution.


----------

